# pics



## hepy15 (Mar 19, 2007)

can everyone post a pic of there best catch? or most unique


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

guesstimated at around 60-70 lbs.









First otter at 4' 8"


----------



## jr3182 (Mar 5, 2007)

estimated at about 50 to 55 pounds 


















it was pretty fat around the mid section


----------



## hepy15 (Mar 19, 2007)

sweet 
any one else


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Can anyone explain to me how to get pictures on here? I have some I want to post.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I download my pics on www.photobucket.com and then copy and paste them.


----------

